# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 January 2007)

Hello all... and welcome to the February stock tipping competition entry thread!  

With only a few days left in the January competition Ken has established a convincing lead of 73.08% with his selection *CQT*. Still very much within striking distance, having achieved a solid 53.95% return with *BLG*, is Moses. Rounding out the top three this month is xrider, who is sitting on a respectable 37.10% return with his pick *NTU*. Will Ken be able to hang onto his lead as we head into the final few days of this months competition..?

The good people at StockScan are sponsoring the stock tipping competiton again this month. StockScan is a unique web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring... and much more.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... or a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## scsl (28 January 2007)

YML

Thanks Joe.


----------



## kgee (28 January 2007)

ARH again thanks


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (28 January 2007)

AVO thanks Joe


----------



## imajica (28 January 2007)

INL thanks


----------



## bvbfan (28 January 2007)

GIA thanks


----------



## Fab (28 January 2007)

RBY thanks


----------



## chris1983 (28 January 2007)

ERN thanks.


----------



## stockmaster (28 January 2007)

wmt fanx


----------



## constable (28 January 2007)

RTL thankyou joe


----------



## markrmau (28 January 2007)

ukl for me please


----------



## marklar (28 January 2007)

BLT please


----------



## zed327 (28 January 2007)

URA thanks


----------



## krisbarry (28 January 2007)

BCN


----------



## x2rider (28 January 2007)

I'll go for DIO thanks


----------



## CanOz (28 January 2007)

CXS please Joe.

Good to be back!

Cheers,


----------



## justjohn (28 January 2007)

CCV thanx Joe


----------



## dhukka (28 January 2007)

ANH thanks


----------



## mmmmining (28 January 2007)

ACB Please, thank you


----------



## speves (28 January 2007)

AUZ thanks Joe


----------



## reece55 (28 January 2007)

NIA please - Nickel is the place to be here and after completing the cap raise and prospective drilling, could be an interesting week. Lets just hope it doesn't surge before the 1st!


----------



## insider (28 January 2007)

Hmmm... mtn have been great for the past two months, however they don't increase quickly enough to win the Competition...

THIS MONTH I WILL GO FOR:

UXA!!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 January 2007)

BLG thanks


----------



## nioka (28 January 2007)

AUT this month please


----------



## deftfear (28 January 2007)

TRO thanks Joe


----------



## soul (28 January 2007)

RRS thanx


----------



## soul (28 January 2007)

i wana know what if there is 2 winner??


----------



## thidoan (28 January 2007)

GDN 
cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> i wana know what if there is 2 winner??




If there is a tie for first place then two first prizes are given out. No second prize is awarded.


----------



## larry123 (28 January 2007)

USA Thanks


----------



## brerwallabi (28 January 2007)

RSG please.


----------



## bigt (28 January 2007)

SIM thanks Joe


----------



## drmb (28 January 2007)

Mos please


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2007)

COE for me please Joe.


----------



## powerkoala (28 January 2007)

umc
please


----------



## jemma (28 January 2007)

Joe, I will take AKK thanks.


----------



## dragonball (28 January 2007)

I'll pick TNG ...thanks..


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2007)

WHE thanks joe


----------



## doctorj (28 January 2007)

HAZ please


----------



## Ken (28 January 2007)

EMR


----------



## rockingham178 (28 January 2007)

AAR please Joe


----------



## moses (28 January 2007)

with blg taken...I guess I'm left with ELL please.


----------



## conman (28 January 2007)

EKA please!!!!


----------



## bigdog (28 January 2007)

AED OIL LIMITED was my tip for Janaury and now for February

The next quarterly report should be issued jan 31 after ASX close

I am disappointed that earlier ANN was not made!


----------



## michael_selway (28 January 2007)

AEX, thanks

MS


----------



## Bomba (28 January 2007)

BMO thanx


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 January 2007)

NWT thanx Joe


----------



## chops_a_must (28 January 2007)

UNI

cheers.


----------



## son of baglimit (29 January 2007)

NMS thanks.

can i have neppy every month til i say to stop - should win a few this year - oops more ramping !!!


----------



## Accaeric (29 January 2007)

AGM pls,
thx


----------



## Caliente (29 January 2007)

BLR thank you Joe


----------



## Kipp (29 January 2007)

I am the touch of death in this comp... but BSM will shine for me in Feb


----------



## petervan (29 January 2007)

toe thanks


----------



## Profitseeker (29 January 2007)

JMS Please.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (29 January 2007)

UCL again thx.


----------



## Agentm (29 January 2007)

ADI for me please..


----------



## noobs (29 January 2007)

EDE for me Thanks


----------



## ASX.CODE (29 January 2007)

NWT 

thanks


----------



## skegsi (29 January 2007)

ttr thanks


----------



## dj_420 (29 January 2007)

HLX please joe


----------



## tomcat (29 January 2007)

Hi Joe,

With ADI taken I will throw in BAS


----------



## MalteseBull (29 January 2007)

DYL

thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (29 January 2007)

AAC thanks


----------



## Yezzy (29 January 2007)

MCC thanks Joe.


----------



## Gurgler (29 January 2007)

TIS please.

(first timer - hope I'm doing this right!)


----------



## Snakey (29 January 2007)

since tis is gone ill take wmt thanks joe
hope im first


----------



## HOMER J (29 January 2007)

AGS thanks


----------



## Snakey (29 January 2007)

change that to som 
wmt taken


----------



## LifeisShort (29 January 2007)

NWR for me please


----------



## j4mesa (29 January 2007)

AVX please....if anyone has not taken it


----------



## kanga (29 January 2007)

coe thanks joe


----------



## mickqld (29 January 2007)

ERG thanks


----------



## clowboy (29 January 2007)

ill change this month and it will rocket.......


ill take PEN thanx joe


----------



## steven1234 (29 January 2007)

TRF 

Thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 January 2007)

Was to be ADI but no - one can take that away from Agentm so ill go for MON


----------



## sam76 (29 January 2007)

vsg please


----------



## hypnotic (29 January 2007)

BKY please Joe

Thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2007)

BYR thanks


----------



## 56gsa (30 January 2007)

PNN thnks Joe


----------



## vicb (30 January 2007)

MBP
THanks


----------



## legs (30 January 2007)

mox please


----------



## rozella (30 January 2007)

EBI please


----------



## Mofra (30 January 2007)

LAF Please


----------



## chicken (30 January 2007)

SBM for Chicken


----------



## watsonc (30 January 2007)

Long shot - SYN please!


----------



## Peter Stamatopoulos (30 January 2007)

EVZ THANKS


----------



## wallave (30 January 2007)

EKAO PLEASE


----------



## Royce (30 January 2007)

GPN ...thanks Joe.


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 January 2007)

BMX thanks Joe


----------



## wahoo (30 January 2007)

CYL  thanks Joe


----------



## barney (30 January 2007)

MST thanks Joe.


----------



## marc1 (30 January 2007)

ipn thank you joe.


----------



## canny (30 January 2007)

In the 'old days' when we got about 20 entries, I could leave it till after close on the last day of the month - but since the comp has gone crazy, my top 5 or 6 picks have already gone!!

So - it's my left field coming ot with CRJ please Joe.

Drilling to start in February - let's see how they go!


----------



## kevro (30 January 2007)

Hi, currently not qualified due to a lack of posts while travelling Thailand for 6 weeks. I will make an unofficial selection of VMS. Drilling is now underway near Olympic Dam and they are looking for a similar gold, copper & uranium style deposit.


----------



## Bomba (30 January 2007)

since BMO has gone belly up, is there any chance i an change my tip to SRK please.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 January 2007)

Please saddle-up EPE for this month's race, Joe ... 

happy days

   yogi


----------



## noirua (31 January 2007)

FLX please Joe, thanks


----------



## redandgreen (31 January 2007)

AUZ thx Joe


----------



## Snakey (31 January 2007)

mpo for me pease joe
changed from som
better put my mouth where my money is


----------



## siempre33 (31 January 2007)

I'm a stateside newbie....relatively new to Aussie stocks....AND I just posted #10, to make me eligible for the competition....my pick is:

GIP -- Gippsland


----------



## wintermute (31 January 2007)

I'll go with a real longshot speccie  CMO


----------



## pacer (31 January 2007)

SLA.....all the way.....or BHP if sla is taken.

Takeover target time!......pointless ramping it......my 20k wont make a bit of difference.....on bhp that is


----------



## ezyTrader (31 January 2007)

Looks like MLS is still open  : . 
My vote this month plz, Joe.


----------



## JoshyJ (31 January 2007)

Ill go for a long shot also. ESI for me please.


----------



## rub92me (31 January 2007)

AZZ please Joe


----------



## canny (31 January 2007)

Going to be a nightmare getting these tips sorted out this month Joe - you've got posters who haven't even begun to read the requirements.

1. We've got options picked - 
2. people with less than 10 posts
3. people with too low an average post rate
4. people who have changed their selections

Good luck!!
Yell if you want a hand!!

I can make up a list after checking them and post it if you're strapped.


----------



## The Mint Man (31 January 2007)

*MPO* for me 
Cheers joe


----------



## killer (31 January 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## powwww (31 January 2007)

RCO


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> mpo for me pease joe
> changed from som
> better put my mouth where my money is




Snakey, unfortunately once you've made a valid selection no more changes are possible. You are stuck with SOM this month I'm afraid.


----------



## Snakey (31 January 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Snakey, unfortunately once you've made a valid selection no more changes are possible. You are stuck with SOM this month I'm afraid.




DOH!!!


----------



## saltyjones (31 January 2007)

i'll go for an outsider MCO.  thanks there joe.


----------



## The Mint Man (31 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> DOH!!!



no you cannot have DOH either. :


----------



## ALFguy (31 January 2007)

*BPO* please.

What a nightmare having to check if a selection has already been taken! Hope I didn't miss this one.


----------



## Bobby (31 January 2007)

FDL  thankyou.


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 January 2007)

SRZ thx Joe.


----------



## happypuppycn (1 February 2007)

TMR= former SMO!!!

cheers!!!!!! :  :


----------



## Realist (1 February 2007)

MPO please...


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> MPO please...




Taken.

Just doing up the list now.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2007)

Incidentally, if you are entering the competition right before the deadline, a good way to see if a particular stock has been taken yet is to use the 'Search This Thread' feature. At the top of each page of a thread you will see 'Search This Thread' just to the right of 'Thread Tools'. Simply click on it and enter the three letter stock code of your proposed entry, click 'GO' and any posts in the thread that contain that three letter combination will come up.

It's a quick and easy way to find out if the stock you have selected has already been taken.


----------



## Realist (1 February 2007)

Can I have GLN then please?


----------



## watsonc (1 February 2007)

How come my entry is not in this month's (February) stock picking competition???


----------



## zed327 (1 February 2007)

Same here. I picked URA on the 28th


----------



## watsonc (1 February 2007)

GLN is in a trading halt Realist!!! News came at 8:23am this morning, and you ask if you can have GLN at 8:42am this morning!!! lol


----------



## Caliente (1 February 2007)

Looks like this is shaping up to be the biggest tipping thread in the history of ASF ^_^... and my first time in the comp as well =)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

some day someone should sort out a "hitter's average" for the track records of each of us punters out here - accumulating data from all months on record.


----------



## The Mint Man (14 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> some day someone should sort out a "hitter's average" for the track records of each of us punters out here - accumulating data from all months on record.



Good idea 2020, 
I have been playing for about 6 months now and I am quite happy with the last 3 I have picked.

cheers


----------



## tech/a (14 February 2007)

*Here is an idea.*

I saw on one board Elite I think it was,where Yogi goes.

What they did was that each trade had a ficticious $10,000 on it.
You simply have the whole $10k on each pick each month and your bank increases or decreases.You remain at zero until you have a bank---if you keep losing it you remain often at zero.

Obviously those with the highest bank were the most successful.
The accumulated total was seen under their Avatar.

EG Tech Bank $.05c---Yogi---$1,000,000

The only thing I would like to see though is that you can pick whatever stock you like even if someone has it. Its the cumulative total thats most important.

With 100 entrants your field (For selection) is cut back with so many selections already held by others.---in fact with 200 or more would be pretty un workable.


----------



## CanOz (14 February 2007)

tech/a said:
			
		

> *Here is an idea.*
> 
> I saw on one board Elite I think it was,where Yogi goes.
> 
> ...




I like that idea. That way too, if you wanted to let a winner run, you could keep it month to month, no worries. 

Investopedia has a comp for U.S. stcoks, which i joined last week to keep me interested. Everyone starts out with 100k. Buy as many as you can. The only problem is of course the ones that have been there longer are stronger.

Cheers,


----------



## vicb (21 February 2007)

Hi Joe,
Can we restart the stock tipping comp for this month??


----------

